# Best powder foundation?



## dreamer246 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have extremely oily and acne-prone skin, with lots of scars and pimples to cover. Looking for as heavy a coverage as the powder foundation can provide. I'm open to trying out any brands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please don't tell me to get liquid foundation or whatever for heavier coverage, I already have one. I just need a powder foundation for days when I'm in a hurry, just pat it on and go.


----------



## pop violet (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_I have extremely oily and acne-prone skin, with lots of scars and pimples to cover. Looking for as heavy a coverage as the powder foundation can provide. I'm open to trying out any brands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please don't tell me to get liquid foundation or whatever for heavier coverage, I already have one. I just need a powder foundation for days when I'm in a hurry, just pat it on and go._

 
Hmm, I use MAC StudioFix powder when I'm in a hurry (which is pretty much always) and it covers pretty well.  But I would look to fixing the issue (oily skin/acne) rather than covering it up.  I have oily skin in my t-zone area and the best products I discovered were cleansers with glycolic acid.  My skin used to get so oily midday in the summers but not anymore.  The product I use is MD Forte Glycolic cleanser "II" but you have to start with "I" and work your way up.  I buy mine at skinstore.com.

If you can get to a dermatologist, I would recommend that so they can also help with acne and scar fading.

Good luck!

xxoo


----------



## foomph (Feb 8, 2009)

I really like Clinique's Double Powder.  I actually like it better than studio fix, but I'm more on the dry side than the oily side.  I do find studio fix gives more coverage though...


----------



## Kiseki (Feb 9, 2009)

Probably La Prairie's Cellular Powder Foundation is awesome and didn't break me out. Laura Mercier's Mineral Powder or Dior's Nude Loose Powder Foundation.

Hope this helps


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 9, 2009)

If you need full coverage, I would look into a pressed mineral foundation.  A mineral-based formula is also good for acne-prone skin.  I like Jane Iredale and glominerals pressed foundations.


----------



## nunu (Feb 9, 2009)

Studio Fix Powder! I was never a fan but once i was applying make up on my mom and that's the foundation she uses. I applied it using the 182 kabuki brush and it instantly gave her a flawless face. 
I need to get me one too.

Another option can be the minerlized powder, i use that when i don't want to put foundation on my face.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 9, 2009)

Rach - Would MAC's mineralized skin finish natural work then? I heard mineral makeup don't last long on oily skin though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nora - I was interested in Studio Fix Powder (plus it's relatively cheap too!), but I've heard it's broken out many people. I don't want my acne aggravated.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 9, 2009)

have you tried bare minerals? its a very finely milled and creamy textured loose mineral foundation. gives me a flawless look and doesn't aggravate my skin at all. just make sure you use a great brush. the bare minerals brushes suck big monkey nuts.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not sure if there is Bare Minerals in my country. I will have to check that out.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 10, 2009)

The MSF Natural is nice, but on the sheerer side.  It would not provide a full coverage, IMO.  Studio Fix has much more opaque coverage - however, I cannot use this as it breaks my skin out horribly.  All MAC foundations are like that for me though, your skin may react differently.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_The MSF Natural is nice, but on the sheerer side. It would not provide a full coverage, IMO. Studio Fix has much more opaque coverage - however, I cannot use this as it breaks my skin out horribly. All MAC foundations are like that for me though, your skin may react differently._

 
I've heard so many people saying Studio Fix powder breaks them out that I'm quite afraid of trying it on.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 10, 2009)

MUFE duo mat is the heaviest coverage powder foundation I've tried. I didn't break out from it but I don't have acne prone skin iehter. If you're worried about the makeup not lasting, dust some setting powder on before the foundation.

Clinique clarifying powder foundation is good too but I think they're discontinuing it because it's hard to find here.

Also, I like CoverFX's powder fx. It's meant for acne prone and sensitive skin.


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm extremely oily & acne-prone as well and I use Studio Fix powder with no break-outs. It's good because it can be applied lightly for little coverage or with a kabuki for FULL coverage. If it covers my flaming red acne, it can cover anything! Unfortunately, it seems to oxidize to an orange-y color sometimes


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 11, 2009)

^^ Aww you're so lucky that the foundation doesn't break you out. But oxidising isn't a good thing either. Yikes.


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 11, 2009)

Ooh!  Is there Za available in Singapore? I heard Za's 2-way foundation was really good!


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah there's ZA here. The shades didn't fit me very well previously though, I'd have to check it out again. Has the brand name travelled all the way to the USA?


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I'm extremely oily & acne-prone as well and I use Studio Fix powder with no break-outs. It's good because it can be applied lightly for little coverage or with a kabuki for FULL coverage. If it covers my flaming red acne, it can cover anything! Unfortunately, it seems to oxidize to an orange-y color sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


i too have combo mostly oily in the center/ acne prone and im going through a face emergency and studio fix has helped with making my skin look presentable. I use studio finish on the scars and use a puff to apply the powder ( i find this gives me better coverage than a brush). And i been using this for years and it hasn't given me breakouts ( at least i don't think so). But yes it does get darker on me at the end of the day... But i still like it.


I have been thinking about switching to the mineralize loose foundation by MAC. Have any of you all tried it? How the coverage and lasting power?


----------

